# DSLR users....how do you ride w/ your camera?



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

My older P&S digital camera fits in my jersey pocket, however my new DSLR isn't quite that small. What do people use to carry their DSLR's while on the bike? I'd like to find a bag/backpack/fanny pack that's just large enough to hold one camera body, a telephoto zoom, and a wide angle zoom attached to the camera.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

First, if I thought I wasn't going to take anything more than snapshots while riding, I'd leave the DSLR at home, and bring the Sony compact.

If I wanted the flexibility to take nicer shots (so I needed/wanted the DSLR), then I'd give up some comfort and raciness on the bike, and wear my Timbuk2 courier bag with chest strap. It's a small one yet holds a lot, and it's easy to get into. I also have a bag I just got for the DSLR that really only holds the camera and maybe a filter or two, but I haven't figured out how I'm going to work with it yet.

Bottom line: If I thought I needed quick access to a camera, I'd take the little one in a jersey pocket. Otherwise, any setup that securely carries the camera and doesn't take too much hassle to get into would be fine--it's all a question whether it's about the ride or about the photo shooting.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*One of these ought to do...*



Jayhawk said:


> My older P&S digital camera fits in my jersey pocket, however my new DSLR isn't quite that small. What do people use to carry their DSLR's while on the bike? I'd like to find a bag/backpack/fanny pack that's just large enough to hold one camera body, a telephoto zoom, and a wide angle zoom attached to the camera.


http://www.lowepro.com/Products/Backpacks/allWeather/

I often commute or go on photo expeditions with my Canon, extra lens and tripod in one of these packs. They might be a bit roomier than you are looking for but I always find a use for the extra space and appreciate the protection the bags offer.

Scroll down to the bottom of this post to see my camera backpack in use.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39247&highlight=camera+backpack


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

MB1 has got the best setup. I don't bring the DSLR along very often, but when I do I just stuff my Lowepro AW3 into my messenger bag. It gets the job done and the camera is relatively safe/dry.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*in my messenger bag...*



Jayhawk said:


> My older P&S digital camera fits in my jersey pocket, however my new DSLR isn't quite that small. What do people use to carry their DSLR's while on the bike? I'd like to find a bag/backpack/fanny pack that's just large enough to hold one camera body, a telephoto zoom, and a wide angle zoom attached to the camera.


Mine's pretty huge, but I carry it in my messenger bag and slide the bag around front, reach inside and pull it out when I need it for riding shots... otherwise I just stop, swing my bag around and pull it out for a still shot. 

I carried this old DSLR for a beater DSLR but I'm now selling it, as I started carying a nice point and shoot. 

... uh... BUY MY DSLR!! (perfect working order)

Arby


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Carefully!*

Sorry I have nothing else to add to this discussion, I have been dying to to say that.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I usually keep it in my rear-rack bag. It's pretty well padded, and closer to the ground than any messenger bag or backpack would be.

I've also ridden with it hanging from my neck, but that was in a pretty quiet area.


----------



## linhud (Jan 21, 2006)

*How to carry a P&S digital or SLR*

For day and weekend trips I carry my ultra compact P&S digital in a handy small top tube pouch (Atac Pac) that mounts with 2 velcro straps around the top tube and 2 around the stem. It cost $20 Canadian and is the most practical accessory I've found in a long time. I got mine from www.velotique.com and I think they were calling it a lunchbox or something like that.

For touring when I want my SLR, I carry it in a handlebar bag so I can put it in and out quickly and it's one of the safer places on the bike. 

Try Ortleib's handlebar bag with the optional camera insert:
http://www.ortleib.com/_prod.php?lang=en&produkt=u4plus

I haven't tried the Ortleib because this is what I use...

my old LowePro camera bag that happened to be the same width as a handlebar bag so I modified it with heavy webbing on the sides so the prongs from my old Seratus handlebar bag mounting bracket would slide it into place. Don't know if these products are still available so it might mean digging out your old bike accessories or getting creative like I did.


----------

